
The first person on Mars 'should be a woman' - DanBC
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-43724105
======
DanBC
Some people may say that the first person on Mars should be the most
qualified. But we need to recognise that for some years NASA actively
discriminated against women just because they were women, and testing showed
these women were superior.

[https://history.nasa.gov/printFriendly/flats.html](https://history.nasa.gov/printFriendly/flats.html)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercury_13](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercury_13)

